# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Super Junior chiến thắng trên Music Bank

## panda41

*Super Junior chi**ế**n th**ắ**ng trên Music Bank*


_Giây phút công b__ố__ ng__ườ__i chi__ế__n th__ắ__ng_
Chương trình *KBS* *Music Bank* vừa lên sóng vào nhiều màn biểu diễn đặc sắc và thú vị. Bên cạnh các sân khấu thông thường, *G.NA* và *Suki* cùng nhau trở lại, *STELLAR*, *BB.Boys* và *Sweet Revenge*đồng loạt ra mắt các fan. *Super Junior* đã đối đầu với *T-ara* trên bảng xếp hạng K-Chart tuần này. Kết thúc chương trình, *Super Junior* đã vinh danh với chiến thắng thứ ba trên *Music Bank*. Tuy nhiên nhóm đã không có mặt để nhận giải do đang bận chuẩn bị cho sân khấu khai mạc *13th World Championships in Athletics* diễn ra tại Daegu. Các nghệ sỹ khác biểu diễn trong chương trình tuần này còn có: *miss A, SISTAR, INFINITE, Dal Shabet, Seo In Guk, Koyote, TEEN TOP, NS Yoon Ji, Maya, CS Numbers, Nine Muses, X Cross, Navi* và *T-ara*.

Các tin khác:
nhac hot thang 5 nam 2011 
nhacvanghaynhat 
kim hyun joong den viet nam  
mang thai

----------

